# String pockets



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know were I might buy a couple of those elastic string pockets from.

Wobby


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

wobby said:


> Does anyone know were I might buy a couple of those elastic string pockets from.
> Wobby


Phewwwwwwwwwwww, heavy stuff, you'll have to contact Stephen Hawking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and now for the sensible answer :wink: ...

>Olearys<

pete


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*elasticated storage*

Hi,
Yes, here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ELASTICATED-S...14&_trkparms=72:1301|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

wobby said:


> Does anyone know were I might buy a couple of those elastic string pockets from.
> 
> Wobby


Hi Wobby 

I find that "caravan stuff 4 u ltd" are excellent. They will source things for me and post them quickly at very reasonable cost.

Give them a bell on 01684 311000
or email

[email protected]

I have no business connection with this company and receive no reward for recommending them.

Hope this helps.

Dave

"Roughing it smoothly"


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Available here:

East Coast Leisure

 
Keith


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Halfrauds also stock them.......in two sizes


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Phewwwwwwwwwwww, heavy stuff, you'll have to contact Stephen Hawking.


Hi

Those blooming string theorists are all the same.... they don't know a pocket universe when they see one :lol:

Mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

And if you can't find one to suit wobby most chandlers carry a range of netting I've evengot a few spare yards in my loft that you are welcome to.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wobby

Lidl have some occasionally but they are designed for the backs of car seats and in for use in the boot ... not as good as the ones with a frame.


Mike


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone, may take you up on that Frank if I can't find what I'm looking for.

Wobby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

From the possibilities presented to you I would say that the ebay option looks about the best quality.

Tip..

These nets are a good idea in principle but items that you put in/take out tend to 'catch' on the netting which gets annoying over time. If you attach a bit of clear plastic sheet to the inside of the net it makes it easier to place/retrieve items.

Pete


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pete, yes the Ebay one looks the best

Good on ya Steve


----------

